# Atomic



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

One of these showed up at today's autoX. Very cool indeed...










I've got a boatload of images to screen and process from today, most of which were taken by Ffej using my camera (I was driving in the first run group, working the second, and very tired by the time the third one hit the pavement - I am the photographer for this image however - the Atom ran in the last group)


----------



## Karl (Dec 23, 2001)

Great photo!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Fine capture there Cliff. That thing sure looks like it would make for some exciting driving.


----------



## Jeremy - BMW (Feb 7, 2007)

nice pic! if the person behind the wheel knew what they were doing that thing should have nabbed FTD easily. lets see some of you MC running out there when you get them done


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Cliff said:


> the Atom ran in the last group)


How did it do?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jeremy - BMW said:


> nice pic! if the person behind the wheel knew what they were doing that thing should have nabbed FTD easily. lets see some of you MC running out there when you get them done


Fejj took the majority of the photos, and one of my tasks for today is to go through those, pick out the ones I want to post, clean up the images a bit, upload them to my site, and post links here and on the BayBimmerz site.



Boile said:


> How did it do?


I don't know, I didn't stay to the end of the event. I did some volunteer work on Friday placing and setting 10'-18' 6x6 poles for a very fancy playground and I am still hurting from that. I don't think they've posted the results to the Golden Gate chapter web site yet. It spun on its first run and didn't do all that great.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Boile said:


> How did it do?


Not great. The driver was inexperienced (don't know how much, though) He spun more than once, I'm guessing it's easy to do in a 300hp car that weighs 1400 lbs + the driver.

Thanks for the camera, Cliff. It was fun to play with, for sure. A monopod, however, would have made it a little easier to deal with - I always get nervous holding someone else's gear when it's worth several mortgage payments 

Hope I got some good shots of you. I think I had a few good ones of the orange beast, too.


----------



## BLT (Jan 30, 2006)

Cliff said:


> One of these showed up at today's autoX. Very cool indeed...


 The Ariel Atom was extremely cool. The pressure put on the owner to kill the Fast Time of the Day was enormous... He failed, I saw a couple of spins and wild over steer around a number of the gates.
Watching the Ariel accelerate was a blast. If he used the brakes more before the tight sections he would of picked up 2 to 3 seconds. 
AutoX is a different beast, the track is so compressed there is no time to rest. Looking ahead and knowing where to go it key to going fast, This is something I need to work on to become better/faster.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

DTBowden said:


> If he used the brakes more before the tight sections he would of picked up 2 to 3 seconds.


That comment could apply to me, too... Next time


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Here's the other end of the Atom:


And here are a few thumbnailed photos from the autoX:

     

More photos can be found here: http://www.coates3.com/modules/gallery/v/bmw/album22/ggc-bmwcca/20070421_autox/


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Thats quite the Aero package.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Clarke said:


> Thats quite the Aero package.


Erik is a big fan of LS1 motors, and that car puts down 450HP.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Did he test that aero setup in a wind tunnel? Wonder why he needs such intrusive looking spoilers, front and back, in an autoX...


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Clarke said:


> Thats quite the Aero package.


Not nearly as much as in your avatar. :rofl:


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

Boile said:


> Did he test that aero setup in a wind tunnel? Wonder why he needs such intrusive looking spoilers, front and back, in an autoX...


I think he did it (mostly) through trial and error and the "standing on other people's shoulders" technique of using what other people have found out to your advantage.

That thing is there because the car puts ~400hp to the wheels and weighs ~2300 lbs. There's gotta be *something* to keep the back end down.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Cliff said:


> http://www.coates3.com/modules/gallery/v/bmw/album22/ggc-bmwcca/20070421_autox/


FWIW my Gallery installation is broken right now and I won't be able to try to correct it until I get home tonight.


----------

